
The $100K Taxi Ride, One Year Later - craigkerstiens
http://baydin.com/blog/2011/09/the-100k-taxi-rideone-year-later/
======
lionhearted
Boomerang for Gmail is a really nice product - I recommend trying it if you
haven't yet.

It give you a "Send Later" option in email, which helps if you want to write a
reply but don't want it to go out yet - for instance, if you want to say "The
blog post is live now," but the post won't be live for another three hours.

It's pretty cool. You wouldn't even realize how useful it is until you try it.
Check it out.

Edit: <http://www.boomeranggmail.com>

~~~
bostonvaulter2
Wow, I've wanted something nearly exactly like this for a long time. But for
me "Send Later" is one of the lowest value functions (I think gmail already
has a lab that does this). Instead I like an email re-appearing in my inbox if
no-one has responded to it in a few days so that I can then follow up on it.
Their email game seems pretty nice too, although I wish it had keyboard
shortcuts as well.

~~~
nicksergeant
I think you're looking for <http://www.followupthen.com/>

------
iamelgringo
I love what Dave has been doing from an investment perspective, and the
accelerator program that 500 startups has set up is top notch.

I haven't heard a bad thing about him from any of the startups that he's
invested in... aside from the fact that he's really, really hard to get a hold
of.

For all the talk of the Silicon Valley Bubble in the NYT, and the Economist,
etc..... the majority of "silly" fundings you read about in the main stream
press end up having a back story like this... revenue, serious traction,
founders that have been working their asses off eating ramen noodles for
years, etc...

------
acangiano
What's wrong with East Coast VCs? Do they lack money, vision, or both? It's
not the first time I hear people with great ideas complaining about their
inability to get funded, only to receive decent investments the moment they
move to Silicon Valley.

~~~
kloncks
Faced similar situation.

My thoughts (based on my very limited experience) are that East Coast VCs seem
to be more risk-averse.

Which makes sense. It's easier to be more risky when you know investors down
the street who have made 1000x with the who's who of the Internet.

~~~
wisty
Maybe they are worse at assessing value. If a VC has no real idea what the
value of a company is, they have to make a conservative valuation, to avoid
being conned. They will also take longer to do the due diligence. A good VC
may be able to make a good guess whether a company is worth investing in just
by speaking to the founders for a few hours. A less skilled VC might take
weeks, and still have no idea, so they can only offer a lowball bid.

~~~
hollerith
Could whoever downvoted parent explain why? I don't want to start an argument
or berate you; just curious.

Do you object because it puts East Coast VC in a negative light?

------
abbasmehdi
My goodness!! I so need this!! I saw it's just $29 for a license. Just spoke
with my boss and she said lets buy for the team. I’m looking for a group
license (not every employee will use a CC for a license). By the way, she and
I are both shocked by how cheap this is. We would have even paid you more than
twice that much for each license. Also, we would want to pay once, and then
use for many, for example, we would need 7 or 8 licenses and make it available
to 6 people so they can, if they so choose, use the service.

This is corporate America speaking btw.

------
mathattack
Good to see he hasn't let it get to his head. Still eating ramen suggests
they're scrappy, and his post is about customers rather than an exit.

------
trocker
Its really pretty unbelievable that life takes such turns.These happen every
once in a while. Steve Jobs says - you cant connect the dots looking
forward,it is only possible looking backwards.What if a person just believed
in his destiny and went off with only one belief that dots are going to
connect for sure someday, and then they don't? Many must have tried to connect
the dots but were unsuccessful. For all the entrepreneurs in the world,I
think,it all boils down to this: 'Is it worth it, if the dots don't connect?
Will they not complain that they should've taken the safe route?'. If the
answer for both the questions are 'yes' for once,never think again - its only
going to waste valuable time.

------
bryanallen22
Site text can be read here:
[http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://baydin.com/blog/2011/...](http://viewtext.org/article?url=http://baydin.com/blog/2011/09/the-100k-taxi-
rideone-year-later/)

------
rbritton
Server seems a bit overloaded. Cache:
[http://baydin.com.nyud.net/blog/2011/09/the-100k-taxi-
rideon...](http://baydin.com.nyud.net/blog/2011/09/the-100k-taxi-rideone-year-
later/)

~~~
kylek
A for effort! But this one is timing out for me too :/

Edit: working now!

~~~
moah
Here is a Google cached version. Sorry about this guys.

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://baydin.com/blog/2011/09/the-100k-taxi-
rideone-year-later/)

------
happyfeet
Fantastic product. Along with rapportive, I find this to be the best product
that compliments gmail. Thanks mate.

------
gmazzotti
You have a really good product!

------
iag
Congrats baydin team!

